# best deal on co2



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys im looking into getting a co2 set up for my 120. Anyone out there know the best place, online or local, to get a setup or all the peices to set one up. Thanks for any info you may have


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I got mine last week from J&L.


----------



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

architeuthis said:


> I got mine last week from J&L.


Nice how much did it cost all together?


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

If you want a really cheap CO2 setup that will still get the job done then you should definitely consider checking out the systems Canadian Aquatics sells.

CANADIAN AQUATICS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Adamo said:


> Nice how much did it cost all together?


It was $321 for a 5lb system.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

architeuthis said:


> It was $321 for a 5lb system.


That sounds really pricey


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Get niku's 20lb set up


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

battmanh said:


> That sounds really pricey


You can get a system with a Milwaukee regulator for about $70 less.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 10lb CO2 tank (still almost full) with solenoid etc. for $150 firm. Selling for a friend. Anybody who wants to buy it can text or call me at 604-868-5553 and come pick it up in Burnaby.

Anthony


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

I strongly suggest doing your home work before acquiring any CO2 regulator, research the benefits of dual *stage* vs single stage, needle valves.
cheap as in most cases can be costly & frustrating in the long run.
Almost all the commercial plug and play co2 regs. have actual users reviews/ experience with them, apart from google , The Planted Tank Forum - Powered by vBulletin has a ton of threads on various regulators & more.
Personally it`s one area i try not to cheap out on.
Regards


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I have a 10lb CO2 tank (still almost full) with solenoid etc. for $150 firm. Selling for a friend. Anybody who wants to buy it can text or call me at 604-868-5553 and come pick it up in Burnaby.
> 
> Anthony


Forgot to post earlier. SOLD!!!


----------

